# Which wheel woolies, or does it matter?



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

In esscence are wheel woolies all the same? I saw some on polished bliss and on ultimate finish and noticed they were there own stuff. Is any better than another or are they all much of a muchness?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

polishedbliss are genuine wheel woolies 
ones like autofinesse wooly trio are made from real wool not carpet fibres like wheel woolies and wont last as long from what ive read


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

If you've not purchased yet I do believe if I remember correctly that slims detailing are about to start selling their own branded wheel woolies. 
Might be a good launch price, who knows?


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> polishedbliss are genuine wheel woolies
> ones like autofinesse wooly trio are made from real wool not carpet fibres like wheel woolies and wont last as long from what ive read


That's a pity. I've always got on well with Autofinesse products.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Chris Donaldson said:


> That's a pity. I've always got on well with Autofinesse products.


dont just take my word for it man, see what others say first


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Chris Donaldson said:


> That's a pity. I've always got on well with Autofinesse products.


Cannot say much more than this.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=386972

Not sure how long they will last but I don't want them forever  At least you can see how they perform.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

shine247 said:


> Cannot say much more than this.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=386972
> 
> Not sure how long they will last but I don't want them forever  At least you can see how they perform.


My original wheel woolies have just ripped a part the big one:wall: so these look like my next purchase :thumb: thanks for your review shine247:thumb:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

chongo said:


> My original wheel woolies have just ripped a part the big one:wall: so these look like my next purchase :thumb: thanks for your review shine247:thumb:


I used them again today, the brush part covered the whole barrrel and some, just wipe side to side plus they soap up really well. One of my best buys. :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

chongo said:


> My original wheel woolies have just ripped a part the big one:wall: so these look like my next purchase :thumb: thanks for your review shine247:thumb:


Were you using it in the shower again chongo??

That big one would be good fun.... Lmao 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

chongo said:


> My original wheel woolies have just ripped a part the big one:wall: so these look like my next purchase :thumb: thanks for your review shine247:thumb:


how long did it last mate, a few years?

only trouble i have is the small spoke back wheel woolie doesnt go all the way to the back of the wheel only like half way on my 17 inch wolfrace turismo's


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

2 years mate but saying that I do use them a lot:thumb: but going to try AF ones now.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Don't do it Chongo.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suspal said:


> Don't do it Chongo.


And why not :thumb:


----------



## Daniel Branco (May 1, 2016)

chongo said:


> And why not :thumb:


Same!


----------

